# RB30, RB32, RB34



## sublimesnfu (Apr 3, 2007)

Looking at possible upgrades for more low end grunt better boost repsonse and am looking at an RB30 swap, only real questions are what is the diff between a regular rb30 block and an rb30 n1 block, also I've read in passing elsewhere one here where the words rb32s and rb34s but too no avail have found next to nothing on these other short blocks, am I confusing the rb32 with the rich mans OS-RB31, I don't know. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

You should speak to Rob at R.I.P.S. about a RB32 eg a 3.2ltr RB motor as he has let me know he is in development of one or has built one already (I hope Rob dose not mind me informing you) and btw his would most likely be based on the Nissan/Holden RB30 distributed in Australia:thumbsup:


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

OS Giken do a 3.2. Never heard of a 3.4 RB.


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

OS Giken are making an RB3.4 at the mo. Not sure when it will be ready tho, prob best asking Rod at RB as he will know more.

Graham


----------



## sublimesnfu (Apr 3, 2007)

*thanks*

thanks for the info guys, anyone know about the n1 rb30 on OS Gikens site, whats the diff between the N1block and a regular old holden rb30 block, bigger water/oil passages???????? IDK if anyone does please let me know, I'll hit up rob later tonight once again thanks


----------



## sublimesnfu (Apr 3, 2007)

*Where on there*



R33_GTS-t said:


> OS Giken do a 3.2. Never heard of a 3.4 RB.


 I can't find anything on there site or any of their distributers sites (OS MOTO etc) about an rb32, just the rb30 (3 liter) and the RB31 N1 (3.1 Liter) do you have a link with some info on the OS Giken rb32. Thanks much


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

I think the RB30 NI has a strenghened/braced block, but Rob at RIPs could do that for you anyway.


----------



## sublimesnfu (Apr 3, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info pupsi, anyone else have anything to add?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

contact me, i can help.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

The 2JZ can do 3.4. An RB30 block should be able to get close to that.


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Been hearing from a few people that have gone that way that the RB30 setups don't tend to rev out as nicely as the RB26. I know you'll always loose some response with a bigger displacement in favour of torque, but maybe 2.8 is a nice medium ?

Maybe it's just the default RB30 crank needs some work to get some weight out of it maybe ? Not sure, still investigating my long term solution.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

3.4 liter RB engine? seriously? no kidding...dayum.

but does it rev? I thought the 2.6 was a destroked 3 liter so that it could rev the way Nismo wanted for Group A racing.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

canman said:


> I know you'll always loose some response with a bigger displacement in favour of torque


Lose response??????? The 30's come on so much sooner and pull much harder I can't see how you lose response.
What people don't seem to get their heads around is the fact that if your making good torque and power, your car will accellerate, doesn't matter if its a 26 or a 30.

I'm confident a 30 making the same peak power as a 26 would actually accellerate the car faster so how can a 30 be labled a slow revver? 

Your engine can only rev as fast as your accellerating the car surely??? Unless of course your clutch is slipping  

More torque, faster accelleration. :chuckle:


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

kismetcapitan said:


> 3.4 liter RB engine? seriously? no kidding...dayum.
> 
> but does it rev? I thought the 2.6 was a destroked 3 liter so that it could rev the way Nismo wanted for Group A racing.


I'm not sure it was made 2.6 to allow it to rev more, I think the class maximum was 2.6 litre I think.

Rob I understand what you're saying. I'd like to take you up on your offer sometime when I get myself organised to come and drive a car with a RB30 engine in it to make my own assessment. It's soooo hard to make an assessment based on what you read......there's nothing like the real deal 

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

canman said:


> Rob I understand what you're saying. I'd like to take you up on your offer sometime when I get myself organised to come and drive a car with a RB30 engine in it to make my own assessment. It's soooo hard to make an assessment based on what you read......there's nothing like the real deal
> 
> Thanks for the reply.


I'm pretty sure I know the type of thing your after, not massive amounts of power, but enough to give you (or passengers) a fright from time to time) while remaining daily drivable and with good response and torque.
I'll keep you posted on a T04z, RB30 R34 we're doing now and you can see/feel/drive for yourself.

Have heard back from a customer who drove the same setup (he's had 9 second 2.6's and 2.8's) and he was amazed at how good it was, full boost by 3500 and pulled hard to 8k, was around 700hp and very smooth/easy to drive.

A strong 4500rpm power band can only be a good thing :smokin:


----------



## sublimesnfu (Apr 3, 2007)

*Thanks Rob*

From what I know and have read rob you are the guy to talk to and I will hit you up soon, my internet connection is been tweaking out, also for everyone who says a 3, 3.2 or 3.4 liter won't rev, ever been in a NSX, late model M3 i6 or a porche 911 cup car those engines cover that range and let me tell you they all rev acceptably in my opion so please let keep this related to rb30 type engine info please thanks


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

you can get a strong 4500rpm powerband with 2.6 and twins as well, you just have to completely readjust your gear/rpm synching and mindset, and make 4000rpm your baseline instead of 1500


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Sublimesnfu, that's not the best argument in the world really as the NSX is a V6, M3 doesn't rev any more than an RB30 anyway and the 911 is a flat 6, so none of what you've mentioned really has an weight behind it when it comes to making a point.

Any yes before you ask, I have driven every model of Porsche other than the brand new GT3, have driven a current M3 (last of the inline 6's that is) and an NSX, so I can talk from experience.

I do think that a discussion around whether the engines rev or not is totally on subject so no idea why you think we shouldn't discuss in this thread ?


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

kismetcapitan said:


> you can get a strong 4500rpm powerband with 2.6 and twins as well, you just have to completely readjust your gear/rpm synching and mindset, and make 4000rpm your baseline instead of 1500


Big revs= high loads . High loads on the piston pins. High loads on the rods. High loads on the bearings.

I'd rather turn a few less revs and make a little more torque down low. With the 2.6 liters of displacement,you don't have that choice. You have to turn the R's to make the power. The RB revs nicely, and 3000 rpms feels like 1000 rpm in another motor, but still more revs= more problems.

I know most of the Supra guys are Dynoqueens. I know most of the tests are done on Dynojets, but the current combination to beat is a 3.4 liter 2J with a GT47-88 or a GT55-91. HKS, and Crower are making 3.4 liter kits. They are putting 1200-1400+ whp down. Putting that to the ground, in a RWD street car.... thats why they like racing from a roll. There are a couple of real quick drag Supras. Into the 7's Unibody.


----------

